
Maillard Reaction - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillard_reaction
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"The Maillard reaction is responsible for many colors and flavors in foods,
such as the browning of various meats when seared or grilled, the browning and
umami taste in fried onions, and coffee roasting. It is similarly responsible
for the darkened crust of baked goods, the golden-brown color of French fries
and other crisps, of malted barley as found in malt whiskey and beer, and the
color and taste of dried and condensed milk, dulce de leche, the Sri Lankan
confection milk toffee, black garlic, chocolate, and roasted peanuts."

My thoughts:

The above also includes the flavor imbued in toasted marshmallows... <g>

